# Deceitful little fecker...



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Somebody ran into my car the other Saturday, in a rental. He offered to pay cash as his excess was 600, not a problem I said, went off and negotiated for a new headlght (inc clear corner install), front bumper sprayed new wing plus all the other bits blowing in etc. Which as I said I would leave it with him for 2 weeks whilst I was on holiday he got down to 600, it started much higher. The headlight is over 200 so it was a deal I thought.

I told him 600 he kicked off, but agreed to pay anyway. 1 week later I have no money from him and call him. Do what you want mate, I fly back to Australia on Friday. I point out this is an offence and could he let me know the hire company, no he says. A good time to point out that this man works for the Australian Gov't, nice. Offers to pay me 400, as that seems about right, I say no etc argument ensues. Leaves me no option but to call the police, who call him and advice that it's an offence to withhold some of the information, he rings the police agrees to tell them.He also threatened to get a lawyer involved, not sure what they would make of that. I ring enterprise to tell them one of their cars hit mine etc etc etc. The quote from Audi was 1531 (I have no pound sign). All now to be fixed at a much higher cost.

However, John S from sesiahs in NSW, the 600 I offered you was somebody helping you out, and it's people like you that make people like me, who offer the hand of friendship, honesty, and common decency helping out somebody they don't even know or need to help, question why they bother. I believe people get what they deserve, you will...

You should have listened, now not only do you have to pay for my car, the rental car you thought you got away with and now the police to deal with on top of it all. I hope thats what you deserve.

So fuck you, you dishonest deceitful piece of shit. If I ever go to NSW be sure I will look you up and drive into your car, prick.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done serves the Aussie fucker right. Give him a good shafting that teach him to mess with us Brits :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

If its any satisfaction its probably cost him a few quid and he will be more pissed at the end of his trip/holiday so at least you get the last laugh.
And if our crap cricketers can hold it together we might just win the ashes and he will be stuffed again.

You could always write to his employers pointing out his deceipt. :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hat a fucking totall prick!!! i would have done the same as you in offering to settle without insurance to help out.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

As everything he supplied was business, I assume he was on business and have considered emailing his boss to explain why his car rental bill will be so big. I even offered him a receipt and a written quotation.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

if you know where he works, mail some hard-core pornography to him and make sure it goes via the post room. Make out that it is from the hotel he was staying at 'Dear Sir, you left these in your room.....The manager has decided not to charge you for the damage to the sheets ...etc.etc.'

go on, what is his full name?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

what a total twat! :evil:


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Well said 

You're much more patient than i'd have been thats for sure

Daz


----------

